# Joining in the middle of 3/4 inch board



## seadonkey (Jan 24, 2017)

Hello, I'm a rookie woodworker and pretty much the only type of joinery I've used is pocket holes, so I'd like opinions on how best to accomplish a joint into the middle of a 3/4 inch piece of wood. I was thinking mortise and tenon, but it seems like the mortise would be really shallow and the tenon very short. I'm building a little step stool based on this:
https://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/step-stools/?pkey=s%7Cstep%20stool%7C4

my question is in relation to the parts that bridge between the two sides- is mortise and tenon the way to go there or is there some better joint for that?

Thanks in advance for your advice


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Mortise and tenon would be best. Dowels would also work. Even glue and recessed screws is fine. Then you can cover the holes with tapered plugs.

Lots of options.


----------



## seadonkey (Jan 24, 2017)

Thank you for the advice, I think I'm going to go for the mortise and tenon. When it comes to the depth of the mortise the rule of 2/3rds means about .5 inch deep- do you think that's what I should go for?


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

1/2" is fine, or you could have through tenons which show thru to the outside showing off your work.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

For something like that I would use screws and plugs.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Through mortise and tenons with wedges. Think "chair building".

If you don't do it this way, the racking forces will loosen the joint, it being so shallow.


----------



## TravisN (Jan 15, 2019)

Pocket holes would certainly be easiest, especially since you're familiar with them. If I were going to paint the project (as in the product links) I would go pocket holes all the way. If you're using a hardwood and want the grain to show, want to make the project a bit more "showy," then I would do a through M&T, either wedged or tusked, as others have said.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> For something like that I would use screws and plugs.
> 
> - bondogaposis


+1


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

Single step or two step stool?

Depending on your skill level (and/or sense of adventure), you might consider sliding dovetails for the steps.

The stretcher would best use M&T on the single step.

On the 2-step, a M&T as shown on the 2-step. Or move the stretcher back flush with the rear of the sides, and dovetailed into the rear edges of the sides. There may be a second stretcher on the 2-step, across the front.

Andy


----------



## seadonkey (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm doing the 2 step one, so there will be 4 total stretchers- on the back ones I'm just going to have them in the very back and dado out some slots for them, the ones below the front of each step I'll give a through mortise a shot.

Thanks everyone, really appreciate it! My main reason for wanting to skip the pocket holes is really just to experiment and expand the skill-set. My skill level is extremely low, but I have a strong sense of adventure and have purchased extra raw materials!


----------

